# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Shiko IP Adresen tuaj

## Principat

*Shiko ip Adresën e tuaj*

*Ky link sherben per ta zbuluar ip adresen e pc's tuaj ||www.shikoip.tk  ose www.shiko-ip.tk||*
*ÇKA ËSHTË IP ADRESA ?*

IP Adresa është term që përdoret në botën e internetit me kuptimin e një numri/adrese të kompjuterit të kyçur në rrjetin kompjuterik (intranet) apo të internetit.
Adresa e telefonit që përdorni në shtëpi ka prefiksin e shtetit, qytetit pastaj te lagjes dhe së fundi vije numri i regjistruar ne qendrën telefonike. Po ashtu edhe për llogaritësit dhe kompjuterët personal vlen një sistem i ngjashëm me atë të shpërndarjes së numrave telefonikë por paksa më kompleksë. Në terminologjinë e internetit, ndryshe nga ajo e telefonit nuk përdoret termi numri i kompjuterit por Adresa IP, pasi që këtu kemi të bëjmë me një numër paksa më kompleks.
Adresa IP përbëhet nga katër shifra (katër bajt ose te shprehur në bit 32) të shkruara në numra decimal prej 0 deri 255. Këto shifra ndahen me një pikë dhe duken si në këtë shembull 148.173.212.6 . Shënimi decimal i adresës IP ndryshe quhet edhe "dotted quad notation".
Pjesa e parë këtij numri të përbërë cakton numrin e rrjetit, ndërsa pjesa tjetër numrin (Hostnumber) e llogaritësit të lidhur në rrjetë. E ngjashme me numrat e telefonit ku kemi prefiksin e qytetit, i cili i takon një rrjeti. Me të ashtuquajturin "maskim i rrjetit" përcaktohet pjesa e numrit të rrjetit.
Klasifikimi i adresave IP në fillim ishte i thjeshtë dhe nuk kishte shumë nënklasa. Ky lloj klasifikimi i ri radhitet në vitet ´90 pasi që mundësit e klasifikimit fillestar nuk i mbulonin nevojat. Kjo mënyre e re e klasifikimit quhet CIDR (Classless Inter-Domain Routing ). Me "maskimin e rrjetit" shkohet drejt përdorimit të prefiksit i cili mund të ketë vlerat nga 0 deri 32. Numri i shkruar i përgjigjet hyrjes së qytetit tek numrat telefonikë.
Me dhënien e adresave dinamike, shërbyesit e qendrave (Provide) kane mundësi të rrisin numrin e vërtetë të lidhjeve (klientëve). Gjë që me numrat statikë kjo nuk do të ishte e mundshme pa marrë parasysh janë apo nuk janë klientët të kyçur. Në këtë mënyrë zvogëlohet dhënia e pa nevojshme e adresave IP. Në të vërtet numri i adresave statike që mund të lejohet deri në vitin 2004 ishte shfrytëzuar vetëm 50 %, mirëpo parashihet që nevojat për adresat IP do te rriten në të ardhmen. Si alternativ për rritjen e numri të adresave IP merret iniciativa për krijimin e protokollimi të ri të internetit. Ky version IPv6 përdorë adresat IP prej 128 bitëve. Në ndërkohë përdoret paralelë me versionin e tanishem IPv4.

----------


## autotune

Me fal po  pse duhet te besoj un ty me at TK ?.Kush osht ky me ket adres qe deshiron te mar qdo IP qe logohet ne at adress?
Me mir te perdori ate qe perdorin te gjith  whatismyipaddress.com

----------


## xfiles

"hackers" wanna be,
kalamanj.

----------


## Principat

> Me fal po  pse duhet te besoj un ty me at TK ?.Kush osht ky me ket adres qe deshiron te mar qdo IP qe logohet ne at adress?
> Me mir te perdori ate qe perdorin te gjith  whatismyipaddress.com


Une e kam hap kete faqe, nuk eshte arsyeja me vjedh ip, une vetem scriptin nga donasoft.com e kom qit ne faqe sen tjeter.
Po ski qka lodhesh me shkrue ne google what is my ip address , kur e ki ma mir me shikoip.tk /bile shqip  :ngerdheshje: 
si don ti, vec mos te shkoj mendja se e kom ba me vjedh ip  :shkelje syri: 
Se me ta vjedh ip eshte shum leht, po ska ca me hyn ne pun, edhe tjetra me ta vjedh ip adresen nepermjet  web sajtit, ti ja duhet mu rigjistrue, ose me postue diqka ne koment board ose shout box a dikun tjeter.  :shkelje syri: 
Se vec me vizitue faqen edhe me ik pa len gjurm, ska qysh me ta vjedh ip, kete heqe prej mendjes.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

or principat,

ishalla nuk po t'shohin adminet qe bon rekllame faqeje tjeter ne forum se hongre ban... :shkelje syri:

----------


## Jupa

> "hackers" wanna be,
> kalamanj.


Qenka fillestar.   :sarkastik:

----------


## Dj_PiRoMaN

*Start+Run+cmd
ipconfig

or

www.showmyip.com*

----------

